# [FRONTROW] Customisation



## Kéfa (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, nous savons tous que FrontRow peut être customisé... Les sons mais surtout les icones !

Alors voilà, je me demandais tout d'abord si j'étais le seul à souhaiter pouvoir changer les icones de FrontRow.

J'ai tout un stock d'icones mais bien entendu elles sont en 128x128 voire 256x256, il est donc impossible de se baser sur celles là, la dégradation étant trop importante.

Y'a-t-il des graphistes dans la salle ? 
Ou certains sites qui auraient déjà proposé ce type d'icones ?
Ou un méthode permettant un agrandissement d'icones sans trop de dégradation (mais j'en doute vraiment)

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## mistertitan (10 Avril 2006)

bne désolé mais une image ne peut être agrandie sans dégradation.
Le codec qui permet le meilleur agrandissement sous photoshop est s-spline je crois. mais a mon avis, faut quand même pas s'attendre a des miracles

http://www.apacabar.fr/produits/S-S.asp

aujourd'hui, tu trouves ca dans photozoom

sinon, il reste la solution de vectoriser ton icone si elle est pas trop compliquée et de l'agrandir de cette façon, mais c'est vraiment du bidouillage


----------



## Kéfa (15 Avril 2006)

Photozoom pour passer d'une icone en 128x128 à du 512x512 ne rend rien. J'ai testé différents réglages, à mon avis trop c'est trop... l'agrandissement est trop important.

Tant pis.


----------



## Kéfa (21 Avril 2006)

Alors, pas de pistes ? Personne n'y voit un intéret ? ou alors c'est que personne n'a d'idée pour la réalisation ?

Soyez pas timides


----------



## mistertitan (23 Avril 2006)

tu devrais plutot ouvrir un post d'appel aux designers.
parce que Frant Row custo, vu qu'on ne peut agrandir sans dégradation, il faut partir de 0.


----------



## UnAm (13 Mai 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais plutot ouvrir un post d'appel aux designers.
> parce que Frant Row custo, vu qu'on ne peut agrandir sans dégradation, il faut partir de 0.


de 512 je dirai  bon courage ^^


----------



## Kéfa (13 Mai 2006)

Je comptais demander sur iMagine UnAm, t'en penses quoi ?

Les créateurs d'icones travaillent en vectoriel, ça devrait être possible.


----------



## UnAm (13 Mai 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Je comptais demander sur iMagine UnAm, t'en penses quoi ?
> 
> Les créateurs d'icones travaillent en vectoriel, ça devrait être possible.


beh demande toujours  y en a qui maîtrisent... mais 512*512...  tu peux toujours essayer 

-> jsens bien BlackDiamond le faire^^


----------



## Paradise (15 Mai 2006)

demande toujours les iMagineurs seront là


----------



## UnAm (29 Mai 2006)

bon bah y a Jon@z qui s'y est collé...
le set est dispo via GUIkit  - cf sign :love:


----------



## Kéfa (29 Mai 2006)

Ouais j'ai vu ça UnAm mais le set ne me plait vraiment pas... Là j'ai pas le temps mais je vais regrouper les icones des designers qui m'interessent et faire du porte à porte


----------



## UnAm (29 Mai 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai vu ça UnAm mais le set ne me plait vraiment pas... Là j'ai pas le temps mais je vais regrouper les icones des designers qui m'interessent et faire du porte à porte


mdr  il fait la fine bouche en plus :love:
il a dû passer des heures dessus le gars... il est vraiment balèse lui :mouais:

Enfin bon, bon courage^^ & tiens nous au courant hein


----------



## Kéfa (29 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est clair que j'ai balancé ça comme ça. Le travail a du être très dur mais si on était obligé de dire à chaque fois que l'on adore car le mec a passé du temps dessus, on est foutu 

Je tiendrais au jus...


----------



## Alfoo (20 Décembre 2007)

des news sur la customisation de Frontrow 2 ?
Les ajouts de plugin ? ( a part perian  )


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Décembre 2007)

J'ai parfaitement réussi a changer les icones de front row par contre j'aimerai savoir comment changer la couleur des encadrement des menus textes qui sont en bleu si quelqu'un sait ou se trouve ces images car je bataille et impossible de savoir comment les remplacer

merci d'avance


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> J'ai parfaitement réussi a changer les icones de front row par contre j'aimerai savoir comment changer la couleur des encadrement des menus textes qui sont en bleu si quelqu'un sait ou se trouve ces images car je bataille et impossible de savoir comment les remplacer
> 
> merci d'avance



je me relance tout seul on ne sait jamais


----------

